# Transalp! Erstes Mal! Fragen!



## DerUnbeugsame (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, dieses Jahr, das erste Mal eine Transalp zu fahren. Und zwar alleine! Das soll meine diesjährige Herausforderung sein! 

Bin eher der Alleingänger und möchte vom Tempo her so fahren, wie ichs kann und möchte und Pause machen können, wann ich möchte ... und mich nicht an andere orientieren müssen.

Die Transalp sollte vom Weg, Gelände ... nicht das Schwierigste sein, was es gibt, aber auch nicht das Leichteste. Son Mittelding mit Schotterwegen, auch mal Tragepassagen, können auch steilere und längere Auf- und Abfahrten sein. Aber nicht nur! ;-)

Ich habe vor, mein bike bis zum Startort zu transportieren und von dort dann mit dem bike loszufahren. 

Der Starort sollte möglichst kurz vor den Alpen sein.

Wenn ich dann auf der anderen Seite angekommen bin, möchte ich mit dem Zug zurück zum Startort fahren, um wieder mit dem Auto nach Hause fahren zu können.

Das Ziel soll der Gardasee sein.

Zwischendurch will und muss ich sicherlich einkehren, essen, trinken, duschen, übernachten ...!?

Für 100 km benötige ich auf Fahrten hier im Nicht-Alpenland, je nach Strecke und Höhenmeter, zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden.

Da ich davon nun überhaupt keinen Plan habe, habe ich diesbzgl. natürlich ein paar Fragen! Ich versuche mal, diese in die richige Reihenfolge zu bringen.

1.) Wo sind gute Startorte vor den Alpen, in denen ich günstig übernachten kann (die Transalp soll einen Tag später beginnen!)?
2.) Wie komme ich jetzt von diesem Startort zum Gardasee? Woher weiß ich, wo ich langfahren muss? Gibts diesbzgl. Beschilderungen? Eine Karte und ein GPS-Gerät sind sicherlich von Vorteil, oder!?
3.) Wie viele Tages-km sind realistisch?
4.) I. V. m. 3. wie lang sollte man täglich unterwegs sein, damit man am nächsten Tag noch Power und Bock hat, weiterfahren zu können?
5.) Woher weiß ich, wo günstige Unterkünfte auf der Strecke liegen, in denen ich übernachten kann (die Transalp soll also keine Camping-Transalp werden!)?
6.) Wie viele Tage muss ich mind. einplanen?
7.) Ich habe vor, diese Tour im Juli oder August zu machen. Ist das egal oder gibts irgendwelche Zeiten im Sommer, wann man am besten eine Transalp machen kann und sollte?
8.) Was muss ich alles mitnehmen, bis auf die "übliche" Tourenkleidung inkl. Fahrradhosen, Schuhe, Regenjacke und -hose, Helm, Trikots, ... und Handy, Geld und Ausweis? Wie viele Schläuche, Flickzeug, Verbandszeug sollte ich mitnehmen?
9.) Wie viel l sollte ein entsprechender Rucksack fassen können?
10.) Mit welchen Kosten muss ich einzig für die Transalp rechnen, also ohne die An- und Abfahrt mit dem Auto?! Also ab dem Einchecken in der Pension im Startort bis die Zugfahrt zurück zum Startort?
11.) Was braucht man sonst noch so und allgemein für eine Transalp ganz konkret?

Bitte um eure Antworten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schöne Grüße

DU


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du das mit Deiner Vorerfahrung alleine angehen willst, wirst Du auch noch Antworten auf die ungestellten Fragen Nr. 12 bis Nr. 57 benötigen. Deshalb würde ich Dir raten, Dir die Basics mit Hilfe eines einschlägigen Buches und des Forums erstmal unbeugsam anzulesen. Es ist natürlich möglich, das alleine anzugehen, birgt aber auch einige Risiken. Wenn man zusammen fährt, gehört gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme selbstverständlich dazu, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass jeder nicht in seinem Tempo bergauf fährt und man sich zur Zwischenrast oder am Pass wieder sammelt. Rast bedeutet dann aber nicht, dass weitergefahren wird, wenn der letzte grad ankommt. Natürlich sollte man konditionsmäßig einigermaßen zusammenpassen, sonst ist der Frust vorprogrammiert. Das Gemeinschaftserlebnis ist für mich ein wichtiger Teil des Ganzen, den ich nicht missen möchte. 
Auch alleine wird ein Transalp besondere Erlebnisse bieten, ich weis aber nicht, ob ich mich trauen würde, obwohl ich schon ein paar in der Gruppe gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (7. Januar 2012)

Mal blöd gefragt... warst du mit dem Rad schon mal in den Alpen?


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2012)

Ich habe meinen ersten TransAlp auch alleine durchgezogen. Es gibt viele gar nicht so schlechte Bücher zu dem Thema. Deine Fragen und viele weitere Themen mehr werden dort ausführlich behandelt.

Wenn du das Solo fahren willst ist aber eine sehr gute Selbsteinschätzung und Gefahreneinschätzung notwendig. Gerade letztere ist ohne Alpenerfahrung nicht einfach (aber durchaus möglich, es geht ja hier nicht um alpine Hochtouren...).


----------



## Deleted 6320 (7. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor, dieses Jahr, das erste Mal eine Transalp zu fahren. Und zwar alleine! Das soll meine diesjährige Herausforderung sein!
> 
> ...



Hmm, mich macht so etwas echt stutzig, wer auf 100km einen 33er Schnitt fahren (mit dem MTB)kann hat ordentlich Gas in den Beinen und fährt nicht erst seit gestern, dazu passen die Laienfragen mal gar nicht. Wenn Du wirklich Laie bist hol Dir Lektüre und fang mit normalen Touren an.

Zu Alpentouren generell: 1. mindestens 80% der Tourenteilnehmer sind pure Hobby- bis Sonntagsbiker, das schafft jeder. 2. Alpentouren haben schon in den 80ern stattgefunden, ohne den ganzen Wattekram den es heute gibt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du als Intensivradler (33er) reichlich erfahren mit Klamotten und Trainingsvorbereitung bist. Die Alpen sind übersäht mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, vor der Tour all dies sammeln, Wettercheck, Notfallplan (Ersatzstrecke), gute Schuhe, fertig.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (7. Januar 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt... warst du mit dem Rad schon mal in den Alpen?



Nein.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (7. Januar 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen ersten TransAlp auch alleine durchgezogen. Es gibt viele gar nicht so schlechte Bücher zu dem Thema. Deine Fragen und viele weitere Themen mehr werden dort ausführlich behandelt.
> 
> Wenn du das Solo fahren willst ist aber eine sehr gute Selbsteinschätzung und Gefahreneinschätzung notwendig. Gerade letztere ist ohne Alpenerfahrung nicht einfach (aber durchaus möglich, es geht ja hier nicht um alpine Hochtouren...).



Welche Bücher kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (7. Januar 2012)

micha17 schrieb:


> Hmm, mich macht so etwas echt stutzig, wer auf 100km einen 33er Schnitt fahren (mit dem MTB)kann hat ordentlich Gas in den Beinen und fährt nicht erst seit gestern, dazu passen die Laienfragen mal gar nicht. Wenn Du wirklich Laie bist hol Dir Lektüre und fang mit normalen Touren an.
> 
> Zu Alpentouren generell: 1. mindestens 80% der Tourenteilnehmer sind pure Hobby- bis Sonntagsbiker, das schafft jeder. 2. Alpentouren haben schon in den 80ern stattgefunden, ohne den ganzen Wattekram den es heute gibt.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du als Intensivradler (33er) reichlich erfahren mit Klamotten und Trainingsvorbereitung bist. Die Alpen sind übersäht mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, vor der Tour all dies sammeln, Wettercheck, Notfallplan (Ersatzstrecke), gute Schuhe, fertig.



Hab nen 26er-Cross-Bike ohne Federgabeln.

Ja, ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern. Bin klamottentechnisch auch ganz gut dabei. Bis auf nen entsprechenden Rucksack und Verbandskram. Die Frage bzgl. Equipment ging über die Klamotten hinaus.


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2012)

Buchempfehlungen: Traumtouren Transalp von Uli Stanciu. Kommt im März überarbeitet raus. CD und Planungssoftware dabei.
Oder das Alpencross-Ostalpen-Buch von Achim Zahn. 
Sind allgemeine Tipps und Packlisten etc. mit dabei.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Januar 2012)

Sorry, ich finde deine Fragen zum großen Teil erschreckend naiv, z.B.



DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> 2.) Wie komme ich jetzt von diesem Startort zum Gardasee? Woher weiß ich, wo ich langfahren muss? Gibts diesbzgl. Beschilderungen? Eine Karte und ein GPS-Gerät sind sicherlich von Vorteil, oder!?



Investiere mal eine Stunde hier im Reiseforum und lese dir die Threads zum Thema Alpencross durch. Dies sollte einen Großteil deiner Fragen beantworten.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (7. Januar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von:

 Stumm - Domenikushütte - Brixen - Völs - Mezzocorona - Gardasee

 ?

 Soll wohl eine Transalp auf für Einsteiger sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (8. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mich mauntnmad nur anschließen und das Buch "Traumtouren Transalp" empfehlen. Das habe ich für meinen allerersten Alpencross auch verwendet. Das wird die meisten deiner Fragen beantworten. Nach dem Lesen kannst du die Sache vielleicht noch besser einschätzen und überdenken.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (8. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Hab nen 26er-Cross-Bike ohne Federgabeln.
> 
> Ja, ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern. Bin klamottentechnisch auch ganz gut dabei. Bis auf nen entsprechenden Rucksack und Verbandskram. Die Frage bzgl. Equipment ging über die Klamotten hinaus.



Wichtig ist sich selbst einzuschätzen, das mit dem 33er auf 100 per Crossbike glaube ich niemals, in den Alpen kann ein überschätzen echt übel sein.


----------



## tobone (8. Januar 2012)

micha17 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist sich selbst einzuschätzen, das mit dem 33er auf 100 per Crossbike glaube ich niemals, in den Alpen kann ein überschätzen echt übel sein.



Ich glaube eine Antwort auf eine der Fragen würde ihm eher weiterhelfen als nervige Kommentare.


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. Januar 2012)

Da fang ich mal an:

http://www.faszination-alpen.de/
http://www.transalp.info/infopool.php

Da werden die meisten Antworten gegeben.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (8. Januar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine Antwort auf eine der Fragen würde ihm eher weiterhelfen als nervige Kommentare.



Danke.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (8. Januar 2012)

So, ein Entschluss steht fest:

 ich werde die Transalp fahren!

 ABER NICHT alleine!

 Sehr zur Freude meiner Partnerin! ;-)

 Ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich bin von dieser "Schnappsidee" ab und möchte erst einmal Erfahrungen in einer Gruppe sammeln, die ich jetzt suchen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hubert-B (8. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> So, ein Entschluss steht fest:
> 
> ich werde die Transalp fahren!
> 
> ...


 

Aus welcher Ecke von der BRD kommst du den


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (8. Januar 2012)

Aus der Mitte! ;-)


----------



## Hubert-B (9. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Aus der Mitte! ;-)


 
Genauer gehts nicht die Mitte ist ganz schön groß 

MFG Hubert


----------



## Stumpimario (9. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Aus der Mitte! ;-)



Dann wohl aus Kassel, is so ziemlich die Mitte 

Ich fahre übrigens alleine, da konnte mich selbst die Freundin nicht umstimmen. Die erwartet jetzt jeden Abend eine Nachricht von mir wenn ich Unterwegs bin, zur Sicherheit 

mfg. mario


----------



## tintinMUC (9. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> So, ein Entschluss steht fest:
> 
> ich werde die Transalp fahren!
> 
> ...


bestimmt nicht verkehrt, das erste Mal einen Bezahl-AX mit einer Gruppe zu machen, wenn man sich selber nicht auskennt ... viel Spass dabei  das nächste Mal dann sicher "alleine" ...


----------



## beetle (9. Januar 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht verkehrt, das erste Mal einen Bezahl-AX mit einer Gruppe zu machen, wenn man sich selber nicht auskennt ... viel Spass dabei  das nächste Mal dann sicher "alleine" ...




Das fände ich bei denen Fragen die er stellt sicher auch die beste Wahl.


----------



## tintinMUC (9. Januar 2012)

stumpimario schrieb:


> ...Die erwartet jetzt jeden Abend eine Nachricht von mir wenn ich Unterwegs bin, zur Sicherheit


na hoffentlich planst du dann deine Übernachtungen nach der Netzabdeckung für dein phone  auch wenn man sich sooo an ein funktionierendes Nez gewöhnt hat, muss man doch durchaus damit rechnen dass mal eine Hütte im Schatten liegt und man kein Netz hat ...


----------



## Stumpimario (9. Januar 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> na hoffentlich planst du dann deine Übernachtungen nach der Netzabdeckung für dein phone  auch wenn man sich sooo an ein funktionierendes Nez gewöhnt hat, muss man doch durchaus damit rechnen dass mal eine Hütte im Schatten liegt und man kein Netz hat ...



Hi Martin,

bis jetzt schaut die Sache ganz gut aus. Das Netz ist im momment auf jeder Hütte vorhanden aber noch bin ich mit der Tourplanung nicht fertig also kann es noch Überraschungen geben?!.

mfg. mario


----------



## Micmax.oc (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, dass ich mich hier mit einklicke.... ich werde im mai/juni auch meine erstel TransAlp zusammen mit meiner freundin angehen. Da wir Anfänger in Sachen Biken sind, haben wir uns für die Claudia Augusta entschieden.

Ist die Strecke immer mit dem bekannten VCA-Logo ausgeschildert oder sollten wir uns an den allgemeinen Fahrradwegweisern mit Ortsnamen orientieren (in Italien müssten die braun sein) d.h. zum Beispiel "Radroute nach Meran" ?

Grüße


----------



## sub-xero (10. Januar 2012)

Micmax.oc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sorry, dass ich mich hier mit einklicke.... ich werde im mai/juni auch meine erstel TransAlp zusammen mit meiner freundin angehen. Da wir Anfänger in Sachen Biken sind, haben wir uns für die Claudia Augusta entschieden.
> 
> ...



Die Route ist, soweit sie mir bekannt ist, hervorragend ausgeschildert. Theoretisch bräuchtest du nicht einmal Karten, die du aber trotzdem mitnehmen solltest. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (12. Januar 2012)

@ te

etwas eigeninitiative würde deinem projekt sicherlich nicht schaden. lies doch in den unzähligen alpx threads. da lernst du mehr als wenn du die antworten auf dem silbertablet serviert bekommst.


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Du willst das Ganze auf Radwegen machen oder auch mal auf einen Berg rauf?


----------



## tintinMUC (13. Januar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Du willst das Ganze auf Radwegen machen oder auch mal auf einen Berg rauf?


da stichelt der Tiroler wieder


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Januar 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> da stichelt der Tiroler wieder


 - Naja, wenn man die Radwegversion fährt braucht man eigentlich nicht viel wissen.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, Radwege reichen - fürs Erste!


----------



## powderJO (13. Januar 2012)

nur radwege ist aber Ã¶d und hat mit einem transalp nix zu tun. gerade die klassische via claudia ohne die varianten ist zu groÃen teilen nix anderes als ein asphaltierer weg auf dem kein mtb-feeling aufkommt. 

ein echt gute einsteiger tour ist zum beispiel die albrecht route. technisch und konditionell nicht zu schwer, nur ein paar schiebepassagen, aber dafÃ¼r auch mal ein paar schÃ¶ne trails und vor allem â es geht Ã¼ber berge und nicht zwischen durch ...


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (13. Januar 2012)

Gut, vielleicht sollte ich "Radwege" ein wenig näher definieren!?

Damit meine ich, dass durchaus auch mal Schiebepassagen drin sein dürfen, und auch Schotterwege! Also nicht nur asphaltierte Straßen!


----------



## Micmax.oc (13. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> nur radwege ist aber öd und hat mit einem transalp nix zu tun. gerade die klassische via claudia ohne die varianten ist zu großen teilen nix anderes als ein asphaltierer weg auf dem kein mtb-feeling aufkommt.
> 
> ein echt gute einsteiger tour ist zum beispiel die albrecht route. technisch und konditionell nicht zu schwer, nur ein paar schiebepassagen, aber dafür auch mal ein paar schöne trails und vor allem  *es geht über berge und nicht zwischen durch* ...


 
also mir reicht "zwischen durch" erstmal


----------



## Hubert-B (13. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Gut, vielleicht sollte ich "Radwege" ein wenig näher definieren!?
> 
> Damit meine ich, dass durchaus auch mal Schiebepassagen drin sein dürfen, und auch Schotterwege! Also nicht nur asphaltierte Straßen!


 
Also ich möchte heuer auch meinen erste Transalp machen , und wollte zuerst auch die Via Claudia nehmen (Einsteiger, leichte Tour wechsel auf die schwere Variante usw) hab mich allerdings jetzt mit der Albrecht Route angefreundet und ich denke mit dem richtigen Training zu machen
trotz Einsteiger und 50 Jahren


MFG Hubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Gut, vielleicht sollte ich "Radwege" ein wenig näher definieren!?
> 
> Damit meine ich, dass durchaus auch mal Schiebepassagen drin sein dürfen, und auch Schotterwege! Also nicht nur asphaltierte Straßen!


Vielleich setzt du dich vorher mit dem Thema etwas auseinander bevor du Fragen stellst. Eine Alpenüberquerung ist definitiv nicht erste Klasse Volksschule und da sollte man, wenn man eine eher sportliche Variante wählen will, mal die Grundbefriffe kennen. Anfangen tut's da mit grundlegenden Dinge wie: Wieviele Kilometer glaubt ihr an einem Tag fahren zu können und wieviele Höhenmeter glaubt ihr an einem Tag fahren zu können. Mit Wiederholung ist's noch schwieriger. Fahrtechnik. Was schafft ihr? Dort wo man rauf schiebt besteht die Möglichkeit auf der anderen Seite auch runter zu schieben, wenn man es nicht drauf hat.
Man kann Variationen entlang der Via Claudia nehmen, die dir recht heftig in den Körper rein Hämmern. Man kann aber auch den "ursprünglichen" Verlauf am Talboden fahren, die Römer waren nicht besonders scharf drauf Extrasteigungen über zusätzliche Pässe in ihr Staßennetz einzubauen. Und dieser Verlauf der Via Claudia hat eigentlich nur zwei wesentliche Erhebungen und verläuft zum größten Teil auf geteerten Radwegen und ist beschildert. Wenig Forstweg und keine Schiebestrecken und kann man auch mit einem Citybike fahren, wenn es ein paar kleine Gänge für die 2 wesentlichen Steigungen hat - das wars dann aber auch schon. Vielleicht wären ein paar Angaben zur Leistungsfähigkeit und eine Einschätzung der Fahrtechnik vorteilhaft. Dann kann man auch ein paar Tipps geben. Ansonst wäre etwas organisiertes ein guter Tipp, weils einfacher wird.


----------



## powderJO (16. Januar 2012)

Micmax.oc schrieb:


> also mir reicht "zwischen durch" erstmal



das sagst du jetzt so  und wirst, sofern du echt biken willst, enttäuscht sein. wie tiroler schon geschrieben hat: die via claudia ist zu über 90% locker mit dem citybike machbar. 

du wirst außerdem mehr verkehr haben, als du es dir jemals auf einem radweg vorstellen kannst. gut ist die nur, wenn man mal schnell an den gardasee will und gerade kein auto zur verfügung hat


----------



## OnOne (16. Januar 2012)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Gut, vielleicht sollte ich "Radwege" ein wenig näher definieren!?
> 
> Damit meine ich, dass durchaus auch mal Schiebepassagen drin sein dürfen, und auch Schotterwege! Also nicht nur asphaltierte Straßen!


 
Ich dachte, du schließt dich einer Gruppe an, weil du blutiger Newbie bist?! Oder haben die dich etw zum Guide gemacht? Sozusagen zu dem, der nen Plan von allem hat und sich auskennt?  Alter Schwede!!!  Und als nächstes machst du den Captain auf einem Kreuzfahrschiff was?


----------



## Hubert-B (16. Januar 2012)

OnOne schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du schließt dich einer Gruppe an, weil du blutiger Newbie bist?! Oder haben die dich etw zum Guide gemacht? Sozusagen zu dem, der nen Plan von allem hat und sich auskennt?  Alter Schwede!!!  Und als nächstes machst du den Captain auf einem Kreuzfahrschiff was?


 
Dieser Komentar hilft aber auch keinen weiter 
 und ist eigentlich flüssiger als Wasser


----------



## Zanne (23. Januar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Man kann Variationen entlang der Via Claudia nehmen, die dir recht heftig in den Körper rein Hämmern.



Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ein Verzeichnis von den Variationen bei der Via Claudia? Hab im Netz nichts gefunden ...


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ein Verzeichnis von den Variationen bei der Via Claudia? Hab im Netz nichts gefunden ...



Da hillft dir nur ein Blick in die div. Karten zu schauen, danach kannst du dir die div. Routen und Abschnitte selber zusammenstellen. Somit macht das ganze richtig Spass, wenn man sich die Abschnitte selber zusammengestellt hat. Als alles vorgeluscht und vorgekaut am Servierteller bekommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (23. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ein Verzeichnis von den Variationen bei der Via Claudia? Hab im Netz nichts gefunden ...



Hi,

eine leichte oder eine schwere Variante der Claudia findest du z.B. hier:
http://www.bike-gps.com/index.php/touren/tourshop?region=etappenliste_eingeben
im unteren teil der Seite. Wenn du die Routen mal anschaust dann findest du auch noch vorgeschlagene Varianten zum selber zusammen Bauen


----------



## doobiedoo (6. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> nur radwege ist aber öd und hat mit einem transalp nix zu tun. gerade die klassische via claudia ohne die varianten ist zu großen teilen nix anderes als ein asphaltierer weg auf dem kein mtb-feeling aufkommt.
> 
> ein echt gute einsteiger tour ist zum beispiel die albrecht route. technisch und konditionell nicht zu schwer, nur ein paar schiebepassagen, aber dafür auch mal ein paar schöne trails und vor allem  es geht über berge und nicht zwischen durch ...



Hi

Der Thread ist zwar alt, aber passt irgendwie... Ich bin grad an der Albrecht für den ersten Alpencross dran. Wir fahren zu zweit Ende September, so der Plan. Ich bin mir nur etwas unsicher, ob ich wirklich nur diese Tour nachfahren will oder irgendwie Varianten einbauen soll. Wobei Albrecht ja die Tour sehr gut ausgearbeitet hat mit seiner neuesten Variante.
Für andere Idden bn ich auch dankbar, ach wie man ne Tour an der Karte selbst zusammen stellt. Ich bin da irgendwie noch etwas ratlos...

Gruß


----------



## McNulty (6. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Der Thread ist zwar alt, aber passt irgendwie... Ich bin grad an der Albrecht für den ersten Alpencross dran. Wir fahren zu zweit Ende September, so der Plan. Ich bin mir nur etwas unsicher, ob ich wirklich nur diese Tour nachfahren will oder irgendwie Varianten einbauen soll. Wobei Albrecht ja die Tour sehr gut ausgearbeitet hat mit seiner neuesten Variante.
> Für andere Idden bn ich auch dankbar, ach wie man ne Tour an der Karte selbst zusammen stellt. Ich bin da irgendwie noch etwas ratlos...
> ...


 
Ende September - Riiiiisiko


----------



## doobiedoo (6. April 2013)

Echt?? Mist!! Meinst wegen Schnee? Oder Regen? Wobei ist beides blöd...
Der Aufstieg am Schroffenpass ist wohl wirklich ein "must"! Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Hofbiker (6. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> Echt?? Mist!! Meinst wegen Schnee? Oder Regen? Wobei ist beides blöd...
> Der Aufstieg am Schroffenpass ist wohl wirklich ein "must"! Oder seh ich da was falsch?



Ja, Ende September kann echt gut gehen, oder man kann im Schnee stehen!


----------



## McNulty (6. April 2013)

Aus dem Tread Hüttenmeldungen:



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ach, da war ja noch was...
> 
> 
> Wir hatten am 01.09. am Geiseljoch 20cm und am Pfitscherjoch 50cm Schnee. Bei der Abfahrt vom Pfitscherjoch hat uns dann ein Schneebrett nur um ein paar Meter verpasst.
> ...


----------



## doobiedoo (6. April 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aus dem Tread Hüttenmeldungen:


hmmm... Klingt nach diversen Ausweichplänen...
Jemand ne Idee, wie man die ALbrecht Route ab Garmisch von Oberstdorf starten kann? Wo treffen sich die beiden Routen dann? St. Anton wäre doch dann ne Idee?

Gruß


----------



## McNulty (6. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> hmmm... Klingt nach diversen Ausweichplänen...
> Jemand ne Idee, wie man die ALbrecht Route ab Garmisch von Oberstdorf starten kann? Wo treffen sich die beiden Routen dann? St. Anton wäre doch dann ne Idee?
> 
> Gruß


 
Hä?  Die Albrecht-Route geht doch gar nicht über den Schrofen-Pass, sondern sowieso von Garmisch über den Fernpass.

Und bei dem Schneerisiko ist auch (nicht nur) der nicht gefahrene Schrofenpass das Thema sondern die ganzen andern Übergänge...

Ich glaub du mußt nochmal auf Karte und Höhenprofil schauen 

Viele erfolg


----------



## doobiedoo (6. April 2013)

Ich möchte ab Oberstdorf los und dann ab St. Anton auf der Albrecht weiter. Das sollte zumindest von der Route gehen... Da hab ich mich wohl etwas verwirrend ausgedrückt.
Schnee ist so ne Sache, da muss ich mal noch diverse Recherchen betreiben.


----------



## Hofbiker (6. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> hmmm... Klingt nach diversen Ausweichplänen...



Ja, die Ausweichpläne brauchst du immer wieder! Im vergangenen Juli standen wir auch kurzfristig in einem Gewitter und Graupelschauer, da sagt der Hausverstand umkehren und eine Alternative suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (7. April 2013)

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter!


----------



## gwittmac (7. April 2013)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Buchempfehlungen: Traumtouren Transalp von Uli Stanciu. Kommt im März überarbeitet raus. CD und Planungssoftware dabei.
> Oder das Alpencross-Ostalpen-Buch von Achim Zahn.
> Sind allgemeine Tipps und Packlisten etc. mit dabei.



Was das Buch von Stanicu betrifft, kann ich nur zustimmen. Das "Alpencross Ostalpen"-Buch von Zahn kann ich wirklich nicht empfehen. Ich hab schon einige Touren danach gefahren und hatte immer den Eindruck, dass Zahn die Strecken nie gefahren hat. Die Angaben zu Schiebe-Zeiten und Wegbeschaffenheit sind meist völlig daneben...


----------



## Hofbiker (7. April 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Was das Buch von Stanicu betrifft, kann ich nur zustimmen. Das "Alpencross Ostalpen"-Buch von Zahn kann ich wirklich nicht empfehen. Ich hab schon einige Touren danach gefahren und hatte immer den Eindruck, dass Zahn die Strecken nie gefahren hat. Die Angaben zu Schiebe-Zeiten und Wegbeschaffenheit sind meist völlig daneben...



Darum vertraue ich mich immer auf diese drei Spezialisten: eins, zwei, drei 
oder auf lokale Heros die regelmäßig in div. Gebieten unterwegs sind!


----------



## mauntnmad (7. April 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Was das Buch von Stanicu betrifft, kann ich nur zustimmen. Das "Alpencross Ostalpen"-Buch von Zahn kann ich wirklich nicht empfehen. Ich hab schon einige Touren danach gefahren und hatte immer den Eindruck, dass Zahn die Strecken nie gefahren hat. Die Angaben zu Schiebe-Zeiten und Wegbeschaffenheit sind meist völlig daneben...


 
Ja, als Einsteigertipp ist Stanciu eher zu empfehlen. Beim Zahn scheiden sich die Geister, wie auch Deine Erfahrungen zeigen. Ich oute mich mal als Anhänger, habe ihm unter anderem den sehr positiv in Erinnerung gebliebenen Sieben-Seen-Cross zu verdanken, von den vielen Tipps für die Westalpen ganz zu schweigen. Abgesehen von den als "extrem" qualifizierten Touren sind die Tagesetappen für uns zu schaffen und die Bücher lese ich gerne, weil mir gefällt, dass sich hier jemand auch mit der Geschichte und den Leuten auseinandergesetzt hat. Ich sage mir immer, Schiebezeitangaben sind ohne Pausen gerechnet und Wegbeschaffenheiten ändern sich hin und wieder.


----------



## doobiedoo (9. April 2013)

Ich hab mal in den Stanciu reingelesen. Klingt alles ganz nett, aber ist mir (noch) keine 50 wert. Ich hab mir jetzt mal 2 Touren zusammen geschrieben und werd die mit meinem Kollegen mal durch gehen. Mal sehn, was er noch so hat ;-)


----------



## Schnueffi (11. April 2013)

Ich würde dir die Route Garmisch - Gardasee vorschlagen. Da gibt es von UlpBike seit ein paar Tagen ein gutes Buch.

ISBN 978-3-944386-00-3

Grüße, Rene


----------



## doobiedoo (11. April 2013)

Schnueffi schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Route Garmisch - Gardasee vorschlagen. Da gibt es von UlpBike seit ein paar Tagen ein gutes Buch.
> 
> ISBN 978-3-944386-00-3
> 
> Grüße, Rene


Naja, Oberstdorf ist ohne Umsteigen mit dem Zuch in knapp 2h zu erreichen. Garmisch dauert mit 2mal Umsteigen knapp 3h...


----------



## doobiedoo (11. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mal etwas gebastelt und wollte mal euro Meinung. Irgendwie hab ch den Eindruck, dass bei der "Faszination Alpen" da ne Rundfahrt mit drin ist 
Ansonsten wäre ne Anfahrt über den Ledro See und die Ponale auch schön, aber das liegt wohl etwas ungünstig.

Gruß


----------



## Hofbiker (12. April 2013)

Sorry,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (15. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab mal etwas gebastelt und wollte mal euro Meinung. Irgendwie hab ch den Eindruck, dass bei der "Faszination Alpen" da ne Rundfahrt mit drin ist
> Ansonsten wäre ne Anfahrt über den Ledro See und die Ponale auch schön, aber das liegt wohl etwas ungünstig.
> ...


 
Ne Runde ist es Keine, aber schon eine ausgeprägte Schleife, außerdem Strecken die gesperrt und zeitlich eingegerenzt sind, wenn ich das an Hand Deiner Aufstellung richtig interpretiere. In der Brenta sind nur Wege erlaubt die ausdrücklich freigegeben sind! 

Ich persönlich finde die Anfahrt über den Tenno See oder San Giovanni
eh schöner.
Gruß
Denzinger


----------



## Ride_With_Love (28. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab mal etwas gebastelt und wollte mal euro Meinung. Irgendwie hab ch den Eindruck, dass bei der "Faszination Alpen" da ne Rundfahrt mit drin ist
> Ansonsten wäre ne Anfahrt über den Ledro See und die Ponale auch schön, aber das liegt wohl etwas ungünstig.
> ...



Schöne Route; ähnliche plane ich für dieses Jahr auch. Meine Tipps:

- Tag 1 fahre ich über die Freiburger Hütte. Der Trail darunter scheint sehr gut zu sein.
- Bodenalpe finde ich grausam. Die paar Meter weiter zur Heidelberger Hütte sind zu empfehlen.
- nach Zuort gibt's schöne Trailvariante/  geht rechts ein Wanderpfad ab und kommt auch bei Sinestra raus (Weg findest Du auch auf der Karte).
- Rest sieht gut aus

Viel Spaß

Mags


----------



## micha555 (28. April 2013)

Ich fand die Bodenalpe jetzt nicht so schlimm. 
Und dein paar Meter zur Heidelbergerhütte sind schon noch mal 450Hm, sollte man bedenken. Aber der 2 Tag ist nicht soooo heftig, sollte also gehen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. April 2013)

Mags schrieb:


> - Bodenalpe finde ich grausam. Die paar Meter weiter zur Heidelberger Hütte sind zu empfehlen.


Ich habe die Heidelberger Hütte als grausam empfunden. Für mein Empfinden sind dort zu wenig Duschen für derartig viele verschwitzte Menschen. Ich würde mein Fahrrad auch nicht mehr im Abstellraum parken. Da wir schon gegen 14:30 Uhr an der Hütte waren, waren wir die Ersten im Abstellraum und der Abstellraum war am Abend so voll, dass man zu seinem Rad nicht mehr hin konnte und am nächsten Tag darauf warten musste, bis die Kollegen davor ihre Räder nahmen und abzogen. Auf meinem AX war die Heidelberger sicher die schlimmste Hütte. Wobei ich es für eine Hütte als akzeptabel empfinde.


----------



## Hofbiker (29. April 2013)

Mags schrieb:


> Schöne Route; ähnliche plane ich für dieses Jahr auch. Meine Tipps:
> 
> - Tag 1 fahre ich über die Freiburger Hütte. Der Trail darunter scheint sehr gut zu sein.
> - Bodenalpe finde ich grausam. Die paar Meter weiter zur Heidelberger Hütte sind zu empfehlen.
> ...



Servus Mags,

Du schreibst die Bodenalpe ist Grausam. Kannst du das  auch für das Forum begründen?

Die Bodenalpe ist kein Mandarin oder Sheraton Hotel wie in München!

Ich kann großteils die Aussagen von Mike bestätigen. Hier bekomme ich Doppel- od. Einzelzimmer mit eigenen Duschen und ausreichend Warmwasser. Der Preisleistungsverhältnis ist für dieses Geld auch gerechtfertigt. Großes Plus der Wäscheservice!


----------



## McNulty (29. April 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Servus Mags,
> 
> 
> Die Bodenalpe ist kein Mandarin oder Sheraton Hotel wie in München!


 
Das gilt für fast alle Hütten . Auf Transalp-Autobahnen in den kurzen Sommermonaten unterwegs sein: Dann wird es halt mal voll und schnarchig.

Im Tal übernachten bringt nicht soviel Atmosphäre, aber verläßlich warmes Wasser und man friert sich am nächsten Morgen bei der ersten Abfahrt nicht gleich den Piepmann ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_With_Love (29. April 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Du schreibst die Bodenalpe ist Grausam. Kannst du das  auch für das Forum begründen?



Ich persönlich favorisiere die Heidelberger Hütte u.a. deshalb:

- DAV Hütte
- Super Lage/ Aussicht
- Sehr gutes & mehr als ausreichendes Essen
- Verpflegungspaket am Folgetag inklusive
- Urige Location/ Atmosphäre (Hütte halt)
- Wäschedienst




Hofbiker schrieb:


> Die Bodenalpe ist kein Mandarin oder Sheraton Hotel wie in München!



Ahh, super Hinweis. Danke!


----------



## Hofbiker (29. April 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Das gilt für fast alle Hütten . Auf Transalp-Autobahnen in den kurzen Sommermonaten unterwegs sein: Dann wird es halt mal voll und schnarchig.
> 
> Im Tal übernachten bringt nicht soviel Atmosphäre, aber verläßlich warmes Wasser und man friert sich am nächsten Morgen bei der ersten Abfahrt nicht gleich den Piepmann ein



Servus, 
Die Bodenalpe liegt in der Anflugschneise zur Heidlberger Hütte. 


McNulty schrieb:


> Dann wird es halt mal voll und schnarchig.


 Das kenn ich von den anderen Hütten, dazu kommt der ständige WC Drang, die gut riechende Alkoholfahne, usw.  vieler Bettnachbarn im Matrazenlager! Daher versuche ich die Hütten zu meiden. Aber das ist eine Ansichtsache!


----------



## doobiedoo (30. April 2013)

Die Abfahrt ins Tal am Abend wurde mir auch schon von mehreren empfohlen. Plan hier ist eine Mischung, so dass man etwas Hüttenfeeling hat, aber furchterregende Hütten oder Refugios (Bozzi muss ja ziemlich furchrbar sein) ausklammern kann. Und lange Abfahrten am Morgen müßen ja nicht nur Kummer und Sorgen vertreiben...
Was wir auf alle Fälle machen wollen, ist der Schrofenpaß. Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt Bike geeignet ist mit der Leiter, aber etwas Abenteur soll auch sein.


----------



## Hofbiker (30. April 2013)

doobiedoo schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ins Tal am Abend wurde mir auch schon von mehreren empfohlen. Plan hier ist eine Mischung, so dass man etwas Hüttenfeeling hat, aber furchterregende Hütten oder Refugios (Bozzi muss ja ziemlich furchrbar sein) ausklammern kann. Und lange Abfahrten am Morgen müßen ja nicht nur Kummer und Sorgen vertreiben...
> Was wir auf alle Fälle machen wollen, ist der Schrofenpaß. Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt Bike geeignet ist mit der Leiter, aber etwas Abenteur soll auch sein.



Für den brauchst du Trittsicherheit und Schwindlfreiheit. Dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2013)

Schwindelfreiheit?
So schlimm ist es da auch wieder nicht, wird nur immer so gepuscht.
Seit die neue Leiter dort ist, hat es sich auch dort deutlich entschärft.


----------



## Hofbiker (30. April 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schwindelfreiheit?
> So schlimm ist es da auch wieder nicht, wird nur immer so gepuscht.
> Seit die neue Leiter dort ist, hat es sich auch dort deutlich entschärft.



Schwindelfreiheit ist eine Ansichtsache. Ich denke das durchqueren der Leiter nicht für alle geeignet ist. Es gibt auch Leute die bekommen schon auf einer Terrasse od. Balkon große Angst zum Geländer vorzugehen.


----------



## ventizm (30. April 2013)

die leiter selbst scheint für mich harmlos zu sein. aber wie sieht´s mit dem weg an sich aus? wie schmal kann man sich die engsten passagen vorstellen?


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Ich bin leider nicht schwindelfrei und hatte dort ein paar Probleme. Ging aber.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (1. Mai 2013)

Der Weg am Schrofenpass ist wirklich gut in Schuss. Der Weg ist auch breit genug das du nicht balancieren musst. Du musst halt dein Fahrrad zum groß Teil auf der linken Seite tragen oder schieben, hast aber genügend Platz um das Bike auch abstellen zu können. Überall wo es eng wird sind Seile an der Wand zum festhalten.

Neben der Leiter gibt es noch zwei weitere engstellen. Zum einen ein "Loch" im Weg der durch einen breiten Tritt ( Stahlelement ) gesichert wurde und zum anderen ein kleiner "Hügel" über den Mann klettern musste weil hier mal ein Felsbrocken runter gekommen ist.

Den größten Respekt hatte ich bei der Anfahrt zum Schrofenpass als plötzlich etwas Metall in einer Wand blitzte und mich gefragt habe wie man da wohl hinkommt. Die Metallelemente findest du auf dem Bild
links von der, in der Tanne neben dem Stamm und rechts von der Tanne relativ weit unten.


----------



## Grossvater (1. Mai 2013)

Heide-Daniel schrieb:


> ...Den größten Respekt hatte ich bei der Anfahrt zum Schrofenpass als plötzlich etwas Metall in einer Wand blitzte und mich gefragt habe wie man da wohl hinkommt...


 
Also daran erinnere ich mich auch noch ziemlich gut. Bin damals fast vom glauben abgefallen. Vor allem weil ichs mit der Höhe auch nicht sooooo habe. Aber es gab ja kein zurück und letztendl. wars dann auch nicht so schlimm wie es der erste Anblick vermuten lässt. Beim 2.Mal vor 2 Jahren wars dann völlig problemlos.


@ventizm
Schau Dir doch einfach mal paar Bilder bei Google oder Videos bei Youtube an - das verschafft immer noch den besten Eindruck

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T22bzhi0kf8"]Aufstieg Schrofenpass I.MOV - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doobiedoo (1. Mai 2013)

Mit der Höhe hab ich es auch nicht so, aber ich meine, dass der Pass einfach dazu gehört. Da muss man halt durch 
Die Videos auf Youtube schauen zwar gewagt aus, aber so schwer stell ich mir das auch nicht vor.


----------



## ventizm (1. Mai 2013)

Grossvater schrieb:


> @ventizm
> Schau Dir doch einfach mal paar Bilder bei Google oder Videos bei Youtube an - das verschafft immer noch den besten Eindruck
> 
> Aufstieg Schrofenpass I.MOV - YouTube


 danke, für den link. das video und viele andere kenn ich schon. aber da ich nirgends den kompletten aufstieg finden konnte/werde, die explizite frage nach den engsten stellen.
 @Heide-Daniel: danke, für die beschreibung.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Mai 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> danke, für den link. das video und viele andere kenn ich schon. aber da ich nirgends den kompletten aufstieg finden konnte/werde, die explizite frage nach den engsten stellen.


Vor der Leiter war für mich die schwierigster Stelle. Der Rest ging recht gut. Die Leiter selber ist kein Problem, da kommst eh nicht aus.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2013)

Vor der Leiter






nach der Leiter


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. Juni 2013)

Servus...
haltet ihr es für möglich die Albrecht-Route nur mit dem Roadbook von Andreas Albrecht nachzufahren?
Roadbook mit km-Angaben, Streckenbeschreibung und die kleinen Kartenaussschnitte könnten doch reichen oder? Die Hütten und Pässe und so müssten ja normal auf den Wanderwegen ausgeschildert sein oder?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ride_With_Love (1. Juni 2013)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Servus...
> haltet ihr es für möglich die Albrecht-Route nur mit dem Roadbook von Andreas Albrecht nachzufahren?
> Roadbook mit km-Angaben, Streckenbeschreibung und die kleinen Kartenaussschnitte könnten doch reichen oder? Die Hütten und Pässe und so müssten ja normal auf den Wanderwegen ausgeschildert sein oder?
> 
> ...



Reicht m.E. aus.


----------



## micha555 (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, wenn alles gut geht, schon. Wenn man ausweichen muss, musst du halt sehen, wo du Karten herbekommst.

Ich würde es nicht machen! Aber gehen sollte es.


----------

